# Thinning aura



## whodog94 (Aug 10, 2012)

How much can I safely thin aura with out compromising sheen and hide?


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

According to the specs it can be thinned up to 8oz per gallon with water or 518 extender in severe application conditions. 

Of course any thinning is going to compromise film build to an extent.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of thinning interior paint (unless its on new drywall for cutting in). Even though it would be nice to get a little more out of $80/gallon paint, I wouldn't do more than a few ounces of flotrol. I know water and flotrol are pretty similar, but flotrol is quite a bit thicker, and seems like it would have more 'body' to hold the resins/colorants/etc of aura

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't use Floetrol, its not recommended and it can do weird stuff to Aura. 

I thinned the interior matte the other day with 5oz of the 518 for doing a large ceiling, spray and back roll. It didn't seem to affect coverage much, but I wasn't totally happy with how the first coat turned out overall.

Aura still confounds me sometimes.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> According to the specs it can be thinned up to 8oz per gallon with water or 518 extender in severe application conditions.
> 
> Of course any thinning is going to compromise film build to an extent.


I believe that the BM extender allows better flowability without the over dilution that water can cause. I believe its only a few cap fulls per gallon but i could be wrong. It's been awhile. Maybe a year. 

Maybe has something to do with propylene glycol. I'll check. BRB


Returning: _So the MSDS describes the 518 extender as a water thinned paint. And since its proprietary, there is no information on its chemical ingredients. Real bullsh!t if you ask me. 

The TDS describes 518 as a 100% Acrylic paint extender._


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Just thin with dynoflow by sherwin a ounce or 2per gal works great! I've been using it for years now. Love aura satin on trim


----------

